# Race to Sub-20 (Must average above 30 to start)



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

*Race to Sub-25 (Must average above 30 at start to get reward)*

MOD NOTE : If you can change the thread title to my post title it would be great

Alright, this is kind of like brackets (well not kind of, it is!)

This will last just a few weeks, until the final winner is declared.

The first 16 people to post will be entered into the competition (please post an A3o5 with it) - every week the number of people will be cut in half (thus making it a true race )

After the number is narrowed down to the final 4 people, I will require video proof of your A3o5 (do it as many times as you wish and send in your best) to ensure that the reward doesn't go to a liar 

However, there is one problem that I've found. The number of people gets cut in half each week, but it doesn't guarantee that the final person will be sub 25. This will be ensured by placing guidelines for each round. If neither of the two people competing against each other make the guidelines, then neither makes the next round (thus giving the person that would compete against them a bi)

Also, people will be matched up (in the beginning) via their A3o5, with highest time being against lowest, similar to a tournament.

I will now be posting whether I am online viewing the topic (and refreshing the page) to answer questions, or if I am not. There are 3 statuses, in, out, and in-out. In is when I am fully there, out is when I am not, and in-out is when I'm doing other things, but still refreshing every few minutes.
Status : Out

The winner of this contest will receive $2.50 USD via PayPal (hence why I need video proof)


Good luck, and good cubing!

(The brackets are posted below)


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

Also, forgot to mention this but I will be competing in this (although most likely to get knocked out after first round)
My A3o5 is roughly 1 minute (too lazy to time right now )


----------



## uberCuber (May 15, 2011)

this is not going to work.


----------



## Jostle (May 15, 2011)

It's not.. Can't people just join the already existing "race" and have fun instead?

Also: YEAH 2.50 USD


----------



## NaeosPsy (May 15, 2011)

Jostle said:


> It's not.. Can't people just join the already existing "race" and have fun instead?
> 
> Also: YEAH 2.50 USD


 
Some people would kill for that.


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

The $2.50 USD is just something to motivate people to join...and you can be in this and another race at the same time

Also, explain why it's not going to work if you think it's not


----------



## amostay2004 (May 15, 2011)

So this is a race of how fast you can do rehearsed solves?


----------



## 3x3 (May 15, 2011)

Im in this... Sounds like a good idea.

I average like 39-41 ish


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

No, at the end you have to provide video proof (I look at videos carefully to know if it's practiced)

Not to mention that you have use a timer with a scrambler (if you don't follow the scrambler I will know)


----------



## fugiyoshi (May 15, 2011)

I want to join! Right now I'm averaging around 38 seconds. This will motivate me to practice more for sure! 
Will I need to post videos on youtube or is there another way?


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

I'm pretty lenient with the videos, even sent as a PM as an attachment would be fine


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

3x3 said:


> Im in this... Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> I average like 36-38 ish


 
Have your Lubix Superior and Double PLL method cut down on your times?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 15, 2011)

Sure I'll join.


----------



## 3x3 (May 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> Have your Lubix Superior and Double PLL method cut down on your times?


 
lol shut-up... Yes i am using my lubix cube -.-


Ryan dont you average like 15 seconds?


----------



## cyoubx (May 15, 2011)

I would say the flaws are fairly obvious...

You're asking people to go from 30+ to sub 20. I'm sorry, but I doubt anyone will achieve this unless a bunch of people fake to be sup 30.

Shouldn't they at least be close to sub-20 for this? You're asking a lot for just a few weeks worth of cubing.


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

Ryan, I took a look at your WCA profile and only 2 of your competitions averaged above 30 seconds. I have put you in the list, but I will need to see that you average above 30 seconds


----------



## 3x3 (May 15, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> I would say the flaws are fairly obvious...
> 
> You're asking people to go from 30+ to sub 20. I'm sorry, but I doubt anyone will achieve this unless a bunch of people fake to be sup 30.
> 
> Shouldn't they at least be close to sub-20 for this? You're asking a lot for just a few weeks worth of cubing.


 I actually agree with him, it should be like race to sub 25


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

canijoinpl0x


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

Alright. 2 people agree on one thing. Changing the parameters for each week now

Also, the WCA page does not lie. Only his first 2 competitions averaged above 30 seconds, and all his recent ones are well under 30


----------



## cyoubx (May 15, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Alright. 2 people agree on one thing. Changing the parameters for each week now
> 
> Also, the WCA page does not lie. Only his first 2 competitions averaged above 30 seconds, and all his recent ones are well under 30


 
Yeah...why would you want to look at his old ones? I'm pretty sure he was just joshing you, but to each his own. I'm not trying to be mean, I'm just trying to be blunt.


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

Once again...May I join this wonderful race?


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

No (take a look at your WCA page)


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

I know, I'll just do 4x4


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

A sub 20 on a 4x4 lol? And what difference does it make, this is for 3x3s


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

i feel excluded and sad.
i guess you hate me then...


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

Well it says average above 30 and your WCA page shows differently


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

But I still like competing...
cyberbully


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

LOL...ok I'll put you in, but no reward for you if you win


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 15, 2011)

silly you. People can make rehearsed solves believable. no matter how hard you stare at a youtube video.


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

I can read computer monitors to see if they followed the scramble shown...


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 15, 2011)

silly you. that's such a silly way to make sure they aren't cheating.
example
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF99TBNChyE&feature=channel_video_title

can you see the scramble on qqtimer on this video?
no?
then faz must be cheating.


----------



## Vinny (May 15, 2011)

This... is a horrible idea.


----------



## kdicem (May 15, 2011)

I average 32 right now. I want to join!


----------



## bigbee99 (May 15, 2011)

Can my brother join? His WCA profile is: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ZHAO18


----------



## RaresB (May 15, 2011)

Can I join plz


----------



## Schmidt (May 15, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I can read computer monitors to see if they followed the scramble shown...



But if you rehearsed the scramble 20 times before you turned on the camera, you should get a better time.


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

Ok people, that's enough. It's happening and that's that.

Bigbee99 yes, but no reward will be given if he wins


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 15, 2011)

I join. I want 2.50 so I can haz buy 10 gumballs! I actually want to join.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

haha this is a horrible idea even of they are reading the scramble they wont get a good time. You have no way to tell if it is rehearsed! but its your choice its not going to work though


----------



## cubernya (May 15, 2011)

Again people, stop telling me that it is a bad idea. If you think it is then don't join, that simple.

Cookieyo145, yes you can join, however you will not get the reward if you win (I saw your a3o5 posted yesterday)


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 15, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Again people, stop telling me that it is a bad idea. If you think it is then don't join, that simple.
> 
> Cookieyo145, yes you can join, however you will not get the reward if you win (I saw your a3o5 posted yesterday)


 
Dammit, i really wanted some gumballs... on the other hand can you at least subscribe?


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Again people, stop telling me that it is a bad idea. If you think it is then don't join, that simple.
> 
> Cookieyo145, yes you can join, however you will not get the reward if you win (I saw your a3o5 posted yesterday)


 
Can I join I average 18!!!


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> Can I join I average 18!!!


 
Nooooo, That means I won't feel good about myself and i won't get my gumballs!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2011)

Wut. No I have a recent 1:45 average in comp.


----------



## Vinny (May 16, 2011)

I AVERAGE 5 MINUTES, CAN I JOIN?

If I change my signature and leave out my WCA profile, maybe he won't know my REAL times!!!!


----------



## RaresB (May 16, 2011)

CAN I JOIN FOR THE 2.50 PLZ


----------



## Keban (May 16, 2011)

Can i join, but I'll do a 3x3 and a 2x2?


----------



## cubernya (May 16, 2011)

emolover and PwnAge you can join but will not receive reward.
Vinny you can join and receive reward.

RyanReese, if you continue to argue you're getting nowhere...

Keban...sub 25 for both if you can then good luck


----------



## amostay2004 (May 16, 2011)

Guys stop telling him it won't work. I wanna see how this goes


----------



## cubernya (May 16, 2011)

5 more people and then I'll start it!

1 more and I might possibly start it, randomly choosing names to get a bi


----------



## cubernya (May 17, 2011)

Seems to have entries slowing down, so I'm going to go with one more person then I'm starting it later this week


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

Can I go in OH?
I average ~26.


----------



## cubernya (May 17, 2011)

Yes you can! That makes 12 people...at the current rate it'll take a while in order to get the full 16, so I'll just go ahead and start it!

The rounds are 3 days long, and you have to get within the given guidelines in order to make it to the next round (unless given a bi). The people will be randomly matched up at the beginning.
(This means that the first round starts today...get working!)


----------



## RaresB (May 17, 2011)

i dont get it are there scrambles i am supposed to follow or do i just go and do an avg of 5. I should not be eligible for the prize im already sub 20


----------



## cubernya (May 18, 2011)

I guess I can give you all scrambles!

1) B D L R2 B' L' F U' L R' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B F' D2 B' D2 B U' F U' F2
2) F2 U F' R' D U' B R2 D F2 R2 F' L' R B2 F D R' F2 L' F R F U' F2
3) U' L D2 F U B F2 D L2 R B L U' F2 D' L2 D U B F L' R2 F R2 B2
4) R' D' U' L' U L B' F' L2 F2 D' U R2 F' R' D' U F' D U B F2 R2 D' L'
5) L2 F2 R2 D L' R' D' L' B F U L2 D' U B' L2 F R2 B2 F D2 U2 R' F2 L2

Used scrambler on WCA website. 

Please note that when we get to the final 4 people I will be checking during your inspection time that you are following the scramble provided. If it is not followed during the video then that specific solve is a DNF (remember, WCA rules state that white is on top and green is in front during scramble)


----------



## JyH (May 18, 2011)

17.33, 13.56, 21.03, 21.20, 18.88 = *19.08*
lol cold hands
21.03 and 21.20 had DP.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2011)

(19.12), (30.24), 23.82, 26.49, 30.12 = *26.81*
Kinda fail. The 19.12 was PLL skip.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 18, 2011)

No. i will not compete if i have to go against emolover. And i want gumballs. But seriosly, he's like 5 sec faster tHAN ME!


----------



## cubernya (May 18, 2011)

LOL...I paired randomly...so good luck (and BTW you won't get gumballs either way)

You people do realise that when I say the first round starts Tuesday...that it means you have until NEXT Monday to post the average...


Regardless, I've gotten my best average of 5 ever, so I'm just going to post it now (I know that I'm not in this round, but I'm just posting updated times lol)

*Average of 5 : 28.23*
Individual times : (37.44) (21.79[PB]) 24.29 28.58 31.82

Stats from qqtimer:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 21.79
worst time: 37.44

current avg5: 28.23 (σ = 3.08)
best avg5: 28.23 (σ = 3.08)

session avg: 28.23 (σ = 3.08)
session mean: 28.78


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> 17.33, 13.56, 21.03, 21.20, 18.88 = *19.08*
> lol cold hands
> 21.03 and 21.20 had DP.



y'd you change ur avatar  i liked the one before


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 18, 2011)

uh.... can i join? just look at my youtube videos/channel. my 31.27 average is my PB (haven't done an average in a while). I still average low to mid 30s. i just created an unofficial competition at my school (competition is next thursday, don't know how many people, probably not going to win) and i'm kinda stuck at 30 because of the amount of homework.


----------



## RaresB (May 18, 2011)

17.18, 18.17, 16.89, 16.38, 15.72 = 16.82 WOW FAIL oh well good enough for next round i hope


----------



## uberCuber (May 18, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> RyanReese, if you continue to argue you're getting nowhere...


 
Just so you know he was 100% truthful about getting a 1:45 average for the regular 3x3 event in comp. As far as I can tell, that is above 30 seconds.



theZcuber said:


> white is on top and green is in front during scramble



Assuming every single cuber has a color scheme that has both white and green and has them next to each other? I have numerous cubes that do not even have white at all.


----------



## JyH (May 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> y'd you change ur avatar  i liked the one before


 
Swiper stole it.


----------



## Vinny (May 18, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> emolover and PwnAge you can join but will not receive reward.
> Vinny you can join and receive reward.
> 
> RyanReese, if you continue to argue you're getting nowhere...
> ...


 
I hope you're joking. I average 16-17. My averages and times are LITERALLY in my signature.


----------



## RaresB (May 18, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I hope you're joking. I average 16-17. My averages and times are LITERALLY in my signature.


 
Even though my signature is a bit outdated I'm in the same boat as you but I joined so I voyld finally win a cubing comp


----------



## JLarsen (May 18, 2011)

[youtubehd]R1kpoa_IseQ[/youtubehd]


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 18, 2011)

how is it fake XP


----------



## JLarsen (May 18, 2011)

Brandon said:


> 8.37, 8.94, 5.54, 8.14, 8.98, 5.34, 7.14, 8.58, 5.98, 7.17, 6.59, 6.66
> 
> I practiced some scrambles for a bunch of reasons:
> 
> ...



From video description


----------



## EricReese (May 18, 2011)

Haha I'll join



Spoiler



its funny because i have yet to sub 20 avg in comp lololololol lol


----------



## cubernya (May 18, 2011)

...Entries are over people

If you wanted to join, you should have joined before I announced that only 1 more person could join (due to the low rate of entries)

Also, ubercuber, just use black on top and then the darkest color next to it in the front


----------



## Godmil (May 18, 2011)

So in a competition where the only rule is that you average over 30s, half of the entrants average around 15s?
OP, why don't you just join the Race to Sub-30 thread or something.


----------



## uberCuber (May 18, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Also, ubercuber, just use black on top and then the darkest color next to it in the front


 
I understand that I am now criticizing the WCA regs, not you personally, but the rule that you just stated kinda contradicts the basic white/green rule, doesn't it? Because on my cubes that do have "normal" color scheme, green is not the darkest color next to white.


...why am I making this argument here...


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 18, 2011)

Oh well, 22.56,23.47,23.09,18.42,24.83=23.04. Guess what? I lose.


----------



## cubernya (May 18, 2011)

uberCuber I was thinking the exact same thing...blue is darker than green (no idea why it says that...I was just going with what they say )

Godmill, I requested a mod change the title of the thread, yet no one ever did...


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Ryan, I took a look at your WCA profile and only 2 of your competitions averaged above 30 seconds. I have put you in the list, but I will need to see that you average above 30 seconds


 
Dude, don't be mean. If I were him, I would feel hurt. Just look at his Cornell Average: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010REES01
Just because you're not getting 4:38 singles+DNF in the *FINALS*, doesn't mean you can be like this..


----------



## cubernya (May 19, 2011)

Well if he didn't have a DNF and a 4:38 then his average would be well under 30...he obviously (completely) screwed up those 2 solves


----------



## cubernya (May 19, 2011)

Still looking for many more people's entries!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Well if he didn't have a DNF and a 4:38 then his average would be well under 30...he obviously (completely) screwed up those 2 solves


 
Nah I just had F3L skip on the fast solves. The DNF and the 4minuter are my real times.


----------



## Logan (May 19, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> ...Entries are over people
> 
> If you wanted to join, you should have joined before I announced that only 1 more person could join (due to the low rate of entries)





theZcuber said:


> Still looking for many more people's entries!


 
wat


----------



## kdicem (May 19, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Godmill, I requested a mod change the title of the thread, yet no one ever did...


 
I don't think that's what he was saying...


----------



## cubernya (May 19, 2011)

Logan : first post meant people entering competition
second post was the times


----------



## cubernya (May 20, 2011)

Tons of people still haven't posted times, meaning they will be DQ if they don't post by Saturday


----------



## 3x3 (May 21, 2011)

Alright I have 3 questions for you Mr. Zcuber.

1. Since I have no opponent dosent that mean I wait until next week to post my times.
2.You say you need to average over 30 seconds, but you average 28 seconds... -.-
3. Over half the people here averge under 25 seconds already...


----------



## uberCuber (May 21, 2011)

3x3 said:


> 2.You say you need to average over 30 seconds, but you average 28 seconds...


 
If his sig is correct, he has a PB avg5 of 28 seconds. With the 3x3, an avg5 is far from determining your overall speed. By my PB avg5, I should be sub-13. But I average barely sub-15.


----------



## cubernya (May 21, 2011)

Thanks uber. And yes that average was truly astonishing, as I average like 50-55 seconds...

And 3x3, no you don't have to wait until next week, you can wait until you get unbanned 


As a side note, round 1 is now over! I'll be posting scrambles in a few minutes, and then you can begin solving again!


----------



## Vinny (May 21, 2011)

I still hope you were joking about letting me in.


----------



## cubernya (May 21, 2011)

Look at my last post...the round is over, and you didn't post a time (AKA you're out)


Round 2 scrambles:
B R2 U F' L' R D U F' U D2 R L' F2 L F2 B D2 L2 B2 U' B F' D F2
R' F2 U R' U2 D B' F' R2 B' D' L2 B2 R B' L' D L2 B2 R' B' D' F L' R'
B' U2 B' L D2 U R2 F' B D' R B2 U B R L U B R' L B D' U' R2 L'
F2 L' F' L R B2 R L D' B' D' L' B2 L2 B2 F' U R L2 F2 L2 B' U' L2 D' 
R' B U B2 R F R' U2 B L' F2 D' B' U' D B' U2 D' B F2 U' R2 D' L2 D


----------



## Vinny (May 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Look at my last post...the round is over, and you didn't post a time (AKA you're out)
> 
> 
> Round 2 scrambles:
> ...


 
Yes I'm aware. But if you seriously believed my sarcasm when I said I average 5 minutes, you must be joking.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 21, 2011)

do i have to do round 2?


----------



## cubernya (May 21, 2011)

No, as you have no opponent


----------



## uberCuber (May 22, 2011)

Well, good to see it's such a heated race.


----------



## EricReese (May 22, 2011)

Is this thread seriously still open? Wow


----------



## cubernya (May 26, 2011)

I'll be unable to access a computer for the next few days, and I still need averages. For the people that still need to, post your average. Only averages posted before midnight EDT on the 26th...the midnight between the 26th and 27th... Will be scored


----------



## uberCuber (May 26, 2011)

10.05, 13.67, 14.14, 13.86, 13.28 = 13.61

wheres my prize


----------



## cubernya (May 29, 2011)

uberCuber
1) You're not on the brackets
2) You posted after the deadline

People that had to post and didn't (and still haven't) are now out of the competition.


I gave you roughly a day and a half advanced warning of the deadline, and you couldn't post? Seriously people




Round 3 is now skipped, as no one has an opponent.
Cookieyo and myself are the only 2 left in the competition, due to no one else posting.
Cookieyo, if you do not do your solves I swear I'm going to break my cube 

Just scramble it yourself, and solve it (I'm not going to ask for video)


----------



## EricReese (May 29, 2011)

cookieyo if you don't do your solves i will give you a ..pack of gum? Don't do the scrambles, let the thread die


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> cookieyo if you don't do your solves i will give you a ..pack of gum? Don't do the scrambles, let the thread die


 
Oh yeah. Sorry zcuber, that is just too much for me.


----------



## uberCuber (May 29, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> uberCuber
> 1) You're not on the brackets
> 2) You posted after the deadline


 
3) I don't average anywhere near 30 as the original rules stated you had to in order to enter

4) Neither does cookieyo

Well I guess you win, enjoy giving yourself $2.50


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

*I was listening to classic Dr. Dre rap song so I was distracted.*

24.48, 17.55, 15.95, 17.87, 18.88
avg5: 18.10


----------



## cubernya (May 29, 2011)

Eric and Uber...I am reporting your posts (in case you thought I wouldn't)

Cookie, I completely understand so looks like this is over

Hershey you're not in the competition


----------



## EricReese (May 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Eric and Uber...I am reporting your posts (in case you thought I wouldn't)
> 
> Cookie, I completely understand so looks like this is over


 
What exactly do you hope to accomplish by reporting us? I have looked through our posts and can not find any rule outrageously broken to the point where we would consciously worry whether or not you would report us.


----------

